# I need some help with my 5hp Briggs and Stratton carb.



## Austin08

I have had a go-kart for something near 6 years now, but I moved and since then it has been sitting probably 3 of those. Just now I got around to fixing it up. I cleaned the head and valves of carbon, installed a new diaphragm for the carb, and put on an ignition from a newer 5hp engine that does not require the condenser and points. It has great spark and good compression. Just yesterday I got my new diaphragm and put it in, I put it in backwards at first but today I installed it correctly. It will not idle, and if you try to rev it up it will bog and smoke. If you adjust the screw on the side, it will only run faster or slower by a little bit. Where are the adjustment screws on this thing? The only two I can find is the one on the side and another on a plate on the top. It is running incredibly rich because I shut it off and checked the plug and it was still wet, and the inside of the head looked wet as well. 

The gasket between the carb and tank is gone, and it leaks gas, could this affect it at all? What do you guys think is wrong here? I had it running probably a year and a half ago, and it ran fine. The only thing I have done is change the diaphragm. Also, how is the governer and throttle supposed to be hooked up to the throttle arm? I have a spring on it now, but I can't recall how it goes back together. A few years ago I swapped the shroud because the rope broke, so I don't know the exact model number. All I know is it is a pre-82 model with the condenser and points ignition and the tank-on-carb fuel system.


----------



## wrenchhead

if it is leaking fuel u are sucking air and it wont run right intill u fix that problem


----------



## 30yearTech

There may have been some damage to the diaphragm when you installed initially. A leaking diaphragm can feed fuel directly into the carburetor manifold.

The gasket between the carburetor and tank needs to be replaced as well, this is a big fire hazard, as fuel is pumped from the tank into a little cup in the top of the tank, so there will always be fuel dripping out when the engine is running if the gasket is no good. It can also leak out of the diaphragm cover and onto the tank if the diaphragm has any damage.

What is the model type and code number from your engine??


----------



## Austin08

30yearTech said:


> There may have been some damage to the diaphragm when you installed initially. A leaking diaphragm can feed fuel directly into the carburetor manifold.
> 
> The gasket between the carburetor and tank needs to be replaced as well, this is a big fire hazard, as fuel is pumped from the tank into a little cup in the top of the tank, so there will always be fuel dripping out when the engine is running if the gasket is no good. It can also leak out of the diaphragm cover and onto the tank if the diaphragm has any damage.
> 
> What is the model type and code number from your engine??


I have a couple updates. I put some gasket maker stuff (NOT RTV silicon) on the tank and carb. Tomorrow I am going to try it after it dries. If this doesn't fix the leak then I will get a new gasket.

As I said I have swapped the shroud a while ago and I don't know the exact model number, but it looks very similar to the one in the video below. I messaged the guy that made it and he says the model number for that engine is 130202.






How would I be able to tell if the diaphragm has a hole in it?

Thanks


----------



## justin3

You cannot use any type of sealant in between the tank and carb, it is a fire hazard. As a Firefighter myself I highly stress that you buy the correct gasket to go in between your carburetor and tank!  There are only 2 possible gaskets, the newer or older style. Bring your carburetor to any local Briggs and Stratton dealer and they can get you the gasket you need.


----------



## Austin08

The sealant in there now will not be there for long, just temporary until I can get it running. Unfortunately my nearest B&S dealer is 15 minutes away, and since i'm only 15 and can't drive I don't get out that way often. Once I get a chance I will get the correct gasket though.


----------



## dj722000

If your diaphram has a hole in it you would be lucky to get it running. Even if you did, wouldnt run the greatest. Definitely put in the right gasket. Fix every thing you can, not half fast, this way you can troubleshoot other problems as they arise and not something thats gonna come back and bite you in the butt. Your not making any more work for yourself in the end if you do it right the first time. Actually its less!!


----------



## Austin08

I ended up making my own gasket out of an old bike tube just to see what would would happen, and it worked surprisingly, at least it didn't leak gas anymore. I also took off the carb and gave it a good cleaning. The little bowl in the tank has a bunch of surface rust on it, which I couldn't get off. It does run half decent now, but not like it should. It still bogs when you try and rev it, and smokes when it does rev up. I think I need some help on the procedure on adjusting the mixture and idle screws.


----------



## Lawnmowertech

Austin08 said:


> I ended up making my own gasket out of an old bike tube just to see what would would happen, and it worked surprisingly, at least it didn't leak gas anymore. I also took off the carb and gave it a good cleaning. The little bowl in the tank has a bunch of surface rust on it, which I couldn't get off. It does run half decent now, but not like it should. It still bogs when you try and rev it, and smokes when it does rev up. I think I need some help on the procedure on adjusting the mixture and idle screws.


hey austin i noticed some of the non members here appartantly they were very ruid in there comments towards you on the video that was you on the video correct ? 

it sounds like the issue is in the pick up line that style carb is a pulsa jet type which is based on suction it uses a suction tube to pull the gas out the tank into that diaphragm chamber them diaphragms if there is even the slightest pin hole they will not work they will run very fast then boggy and everything else spit sputter 

that is what one litttle pin hole can do if you can stick with oem diaphragms then i would and gaskets as well 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## Austin08

Lawnmowertech said:


> hey austin i noticed some of the non members here appartantly they were very ruid in there comments towards you on the video that was you on the video correct ?
> 
> it sounds like the issue is in the pick up line that style carb is a pulsa jet type which is based on suction it uses a suction tube to pull the gas out the tank into that diaphragm chamber them diaphragms if there is even the slightest pin hole they will not work they will run very fast then boggy and everything else spit sputter
> 
> that is what one litttle pin hole can do if you can stick with oem diaphragms then i would and gaskets as well
> 
> thanks
> calvin


No, that wasn't me in the video. The engine just looks very similar to mine. 

Today I am going to get the correct gaskets, hopefully it will run right after that.


----------

